# Tivo Online --- Stream away from Home?



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

I love the idea of being able to stream my Tivo Shows to my Laptop.

Problem is that it's currently restricted to *within* my own home network. Really? Anybody know when this functionality will be permitted across the internet --- particularly when I'm away from my home network and traveling?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If you have a recent, higher end router most can be setup as a VPN server. Then just setup the client on your laptop. I prefer to use OpenVPN since there's an easy to setup, downloaded app/program you can use as a client. My asus router easily sets up the server as well. Once connected, this will trick your laptop into thinking its on your home LAN. You can also use it to download the full resolution TiVo shows onto your laptop using TiVo Desktop, KMTTG, or the IP web browser access download page.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

That would nice to watch my tivo at work. 
But my windows xp computer at work only runs cnc programs for the cnc machines. Every else is locked out.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo hasn't given us a time estimate, but they say it's in the pipeline.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> If you have a recent, higher end router most can be setup as a VPN server. Then just setup the client on your laptop. I prefer to use OpenVPN since there's an easy to setup, downloaded app/program you can use as a client. My asus router easily sets up the server as well. Once connected, this will trick your laptop into thinking its on your home LAN. You can also use it to download the full resolution TiVo shows onto your laptop using TiVo Desktop, KMTTG, or the IP web browser access download page.


I've got a high end ASUS router and setup an OpenVPN server. Installed the software on my laptop, but I still get the same message on Tivo Online regarding not being able to verify location.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Even if they enable OOH streaming it will only work with unprotected content. In fact online.tivo.com will only ever work with unprotected content, even in home, due to Cable Labs rules. We had a discussion about this recently and to even display a protected show on a PC you have to protect against screen scraping or obscure like 70% of the image. Obviously obscuring the image isn't good for a player so they would need to protect against screen scraping. The only way to do that in Windows is to go full screen and then write directly to the graphic cards memory. The only program I know of that can do that is Media Center, and that's because it's part of the OS and able to access the video card differently then regular software. The Flash plug in, running in your browser, certainly couldn't do it. Maybe, maybe, they could do it if they wrote their own native software for Windows (not sure if there is a way for 3rd party software to work the same way as MCE or not) but certainly not through Flash in a browser.

I'd personally rather see them release apps for devices like Chromecast, Roku and FireTV that support the stream.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gbruyn said:


> I've got a high end ASUS router and setup an OpenVPN server. Installed the software on my laptop, but I still get the same message on Tivo Online regarding not being able to verify location. Any help would be appreciated!


You have to make sure to check the option in your OpenVPN server's settings to "use this connection for the internet" or some such verbiage. That way all Internet traffic on your laptop when away from home connected to some wifi access point or ethernet cable will go through your home's router first and forwarded to you.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> You have to make sure to check the option in your OpenVPN server's settings to "use this connection for the internet" or some such verbiage. That way all Internet traffic on your laptop when away from home connected to some wifi access point or ethernet cable will go through your home's router first and forwarded to you.


I have that selected on mine, but it still doesn't work. I can't get my Sonos system to register while away from home either.

However, if I go to a website to check my IP, it will list my home's IP address. So all traffic is going through the VPN as far as I can tell.

I'm using a Linksys LRT224 router with OpenVPN.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

geekmedic said:


> I have that selected on mine, but it still doesn't work. I can't get my Sonos system to register while away from home either. However, if I go to a website to check my IP, it will list my home's IP address. So all traffic is going through the VPN as far as I can tell. I'm using a Linksys LRT224 router with OpenVPN.


Is your Sonos connected via wifi at home? I had an issue trying to bridge the wired VPN to wifi devices. I just had a wifi adapter available so I just used that instead of the built in wifi since it plugged into a wired ethernet port of the router and then it worked.

I found a lot of good advice here:

www.smallnetbuilder.com


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

rspike said:


> I love the idea of being able to stream my Tivo Shows to my Laptop.
> 
> Problem is that it's currently restricted to *within* my own home network. Really? Anybody know when this functionality will be permitted across the internet --- particularly when I'm away from my home network and traveling?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Install AMIDuOS and load the android app on your laptop. Allows OOH streaming both wifi and Cellular.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Is your Sonos connected via wifi at home? I had an issue trying to bridge the wired VPN to wifi devices. I just had a wifi adapter available so I just used that instead of the built in wifi since it plugged into a wired ethernet port of the router and then it worked.
> 
> I found a lot of good advice here:
> 
> www.smallnetbuilder.com


4 of my 7 Sonos devices are hardwired.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

geekmedic said:


> 4 of my 7 Sonos devices are hardwired.


I'm stumped without seeing all the settings. I suggest going to the forum I linked and check things out there. I'm by no means an expert with VPNs so that's what I did to get where I am. I don't even remember how I got here!


----------

